
What More Than 1B Followers of Islam Believes - rottyguy
http://www.atheoryofus.net/islam-statistics
======
devnonymous
I find the population stats a bit bizarre. Why is the percentage of population
by country taken into consideration rather than the percentage of people who
identify as Muslim? For instance, although Muslims are only about 14% of the
Indian population, that 14% constitutes almost 11% of Muslims in the whole
world. That's the largest number of Muslims in a non-islamic country. However
judging solely by the graphic (I didn't see a link to the study), it appears
as though Indian Muslims are not represented.

